# Skyler's Legacy.....



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The afternoon I took Skyler to our regular vet he knew Skyler was beyond his expertise and immediately told me to go to Loomis Basin Vet in Loomis, CA. He had called ahead and after the 30 minute trip Skyler was taken in immediately for ultrasound. Approx. 30 minutes later Dr. Dave Sherer called us into the exam. room and told us the devastating news. He was truthful, kind and above all KNEW the pain I was going thru. He gave us 10 minutes with the SkyPup and then held my shoulder as I held Sky as he went to the Bridge. At no time did he ever request payment, say anything about anything other than how truly sorry he was. This was the first and only time I have ever met Dr. Sherer. One of the most beautifully written condolence cards I received was from guess who - Dr. Sherer. I still cry everytime I read it---he truly recognized Skyler as my best bud and felt he needed to try and lend his support. This past Monday afternoon I received a letter from University of California, Davis, School of Veterinary Medicine, Center for Companion Animal Health, saying that Dr. Sherer and staff from Loomis Basin Vet. had made a donation in Skyler's name to the Companion Animal Memorial Fund. This group studies the health problems that face our beloved pets. I'm probably not suppossed to use the forum as a means to promote anyone or anything but I wanted the members of GRF to know about Dr. Sherer and how in these times we live in there are still sooooooo many outstanding individuals who truly know what compassion is. Dr. Sherer - Thank You - Heaven indeed has a special place for people like you (but you still have to give the ball to Skyler when he wants it)


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm so glad you were treated so well at such a sad & stressful time. What a great guy, Dr. Sherer must be.

I hope your many happy memories of Skyler often bring smiles to you. Run free, Skyler, Run free.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great gesture he made in Sklyer's honor! He surely saw the great bond that you and the Skypup had. Great to know Skyler is still reminding you and others what a special pup he was. Heartwarming story.


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh, Steve that was the most compassionate and caring gesture. Got me all teary here. 
Again, my deepest sympathy, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have always thought it is harder being a vet than a doctor. Amongst the many reasons, the first is that the vet actually has two patients - 1) the pet and 2) the owner. He has to learn how to treat and handle both. It sounds like Dr. Sherer does his job well.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Aah Steve, 

what a wonderful story! RIP Skyler:bigangel:


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

What a wonderful tribute to a special dog! Thank you for sharing that beautiful story. I hope to meet you at the golf tournament - I am saving a big hug for you!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Steve: Hugs to you and your gang and thank you for sharing such a special moment!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Steve, 
I am so glad that there are still some great people out there that think of the animal first. He sounds like he is an amazing and compassionate doctor. Skyler will live furever in your heart and I am so sorry for your loss. At least now Skylers memory will be helping other animals get the help they need. He sounds like an amazing dog and godspeed Skyler.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I know where you're at Steve. I'm just about to place a pic of Fred, who I lost 2 years ago today ( my bestest buddy )


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for sharing that special story of your much loved companion Skyler and it is so very heart warming to hear of such a compassionate vet.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a wonderful story Steve. Skyler touched many people. What a wonderful thing for the hospital to do.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great story. In this crazy world it's so unusual to find such a caring professional. What a great thing to do in Skyler's memory!


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

What a wonderful way to honor Skyler, I think you have to have a big heart to be a vet. And brave too, it would be a hard job to see animals sick everyday. Sounds like a great person recognized another great person, and his special bond with his dog.


----------

